# Como reducir un voltaje de 100 vcd a 12 vcd.



## lya18 (Nov 24, 2010)

hola amigos

el motivo de este tema es saber si hay una manera de regular 80-100vdc a 12vdc ya que tengo un transformador que se alimenta a 220vca y la salida de entrega es de 80 a 100vdc,se preguntaran ¿porque tengo este transformador?bueno les explico: tengo un juego mecanico denominado carros chocones(¡si gente!los que te subes y empiezas a chocar con los demas)entonces cada carrito tiene un motor de 1hp alimentandose de 80 a 100vdc tengo 8 carros en total, y el transformador aguanta para 12 carros.ok viene lo bueno, cada carrito tiene 4 focos adelante y 4 focos atras como si fuera un coche de verdad, cada foco es de 24vdc pero estos vienen conectados en serie(4focos), entonces cuando se funde un foco se apagan los otros focos(cada mica donde viene cada foco trae 4tornillos y pues cuando se funde 1foco me cuesta mucho encontrar cual es el que se fundio) por eso mi ide es tratar de regular el voltaje a 12vdc para poder conectarles focos en paralelo.
ya hice un proyecto; le conecte leds en serie cada led con una resistencia para 12vdc, hice numeros: si lleva 4 focos de 24vdc en serie entonces al ponerle leds que se alimentan a 12vdc llevarian 8 yano 4 y ¡¡me funciono!! y algo mas mejor cuando se funde 1led no se apagan los demas leds solo que es mucho tranajo estarlos soldando en serie y la intencion de regular a 12vdc es porque tambien kiero conectarles de  1solo led(y no de 8 en serie como le hice antes) y ponerselos al lado del carrito o en cualquier otro lado para que estos carritos se miren bien.
bueno es todo amigos espero aya una manera de regular este voltaje
disculpen tanta letra jaja


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 24, 2010)

lya18 dijo:


> . . . hay una manera de regular 80-100vdc a 12vdc ya que tengo un transformador que se alimenta a 220vca y la salida de entrega es de 80 a 100vdc . . .



Eso que usted explica significa: que la entrega rectificada y filtrada?



lya18 dijo:


> . . . entonces cuando se funde un foco se apagan  los otros focos(cada mica donde viene cada foco trae 4tornillos y pues  cuando se funde 1foco me cuesta mucho encontrar cual es el que se  fundio) por eso mi ide es tratar de regular el voltaje a 12vdc para  poder conectarles focos en paralelo . . .



Si el voltaje del comentario anterior es alterno: utilice otro transformador para reducir el voltaje de 100V al de las lamparas.

Si el voltaje del comentario anterior es continuo: siga utilizando las lamparas en serie. Es mas facil colocar unos indicadores de falla para cada lampara, que hacer un regulador con las especificaciones que busca.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 24, 2010)

Seguramente será alterna todo; busca un transformador de 90 a 12V o emplea lámparas de 110V directamente


----------



## pandacba (Nov 24, 2010)

Por una elemental cuestión de seguridad, utilza lámparas de 12V, de la misma potencia que las de 24 y pone un trafo de 110 a 12V para esa potencia requerida o hace que te lo bobinen 100V a 12V con un corriente acorde a los focos
Si son de 5W tienes 20W, con un trafo de 30a 40W mínimos te viene al pelo.
Si tienes lamparas de 15W son 60W cada trao debe ser al meno de 100W y asi

Aca se los concoce como autos chocadores con mi padre fabricamos(teniamos una fábrica de juegos para parques de diversiones(creo que ustedes le dicne atracciones) diversas versiones desde las clásicas hasta otras para niños con motores de 12V que te llevaban un adulto como nada.
Saludos


----------



## lya18 (Nov 25, 2010)

_Eso que usted explica significa: que la entrega rectificada y filtrada?_

asi es ya la entrega rectificada y filtrada



_Si el voltaje del comentario anterior es continuo: siga utilizando las lamparas en serie. Es mas facil colocar unos indicadores de falla para cada lampara, que hacer un regulador con las especificaciones que busca._ 

es lo que ya me habian comentado gracias



pandacba dijo:


> Por una elemental cuestión de seguridad, utilza lámparas de 12V, de la misma potencia que las de 24 y pone un trafo de 110 a 12V para esa potencia requerida o hace que te lo bobinen 100V a 12V con un corriente acorde a los focos
> Si son de 5W tienes 20W, con un trafo de 30a 40W mínimos te viene al pelo.
> Si tienes lamparas de 15W son 60W cada trao debe ser al meno de 100W y asi
> 
> ...



asi es le llamamos atracciones y es lo que me comentaba un embobinador de motores que seria mejor hacer como un trasformador para cada carrito reduciendo de 100 a 12vdc para que trabajara sin problemas las luces que se les kisieran poner pero pense que habia una manera mas facil y economica de hacerlo... oye una pregunta pandacba dices que tenian una fabrica ¿porque ya no? bueno saludos bye


----------



## jesuslcclj10 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hola buenas noches. 
Les agradecería mucho si pudieran ayudarme con un problema que tengo, necesito alimentar un circuito de 12vcd (500 mA) pero en la instalación eléctrica solo pasa una linea de voltaje y esta es de 100 vcd, va aun motor de CD, pretendo sacar una derivación y bajarla para mi control. Los reguladores de la serie 78xx, no soportan el voltaje de entrada.
Ojala alguien me pueda orientar.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 30, 2017)

Necesitas algo conmutado y va a estar complicado.
Hasta 30V hay miles
Hasta 70V unos cuantos
Por encima de eso está complicado.

No puedes, puedes pero es una barbaridad, hacer una fuente lineal porque vas a quemar 50W de calor a lo loco.


----------



## josemaX (Oct 30, 2017)

Con algo como esto https://www.mouser.es/ProductDetail/Mean-Well/SD-150D-12/?qs=jVZN1Oke4Bygn6TCfRkNow== 

Busca en Google Meanwell SD-150D-12 para encontrarlo en otros sitios


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 30, 2017)

Hola, otra alternativa es, utilizar una fuente de PC, sólo habrá que setear el selector en 110V.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2017)

Ummm Gudino , las fuentes de PC llevan en la entrada un doblador de tensión para 110 V , y los dobladores sólo funcionan con alterna


----------



## pandacba (Oct 30, 2017)

MM porque no utilizar esas fuentes que vienen para DVD ya echas trabajan des 85 hasta 240.....
Y si no una fuente para TV que tienen un amplio rango de tensión de entrada.....


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 30, 2017)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...tml?spm=a2700.7724857.main07.1.7380751eW4s8j8

También puedes usar Google, pon < 100vdc to 12vdc >

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 30, 2017)

pero eso es demasiado, tener en cuenta que necesita 12VDC a 500mA, es decir 6W para que una fuente de  200W????


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hola. ¿Qué tipo de control es? ¿Porqué consume 500mA a 12V un control? Sería bueno saber muy puntualmente cuál es el circuito que quieres alimentar. Dependiendo de la corriente que consuma realmente el circuito se podría desde un Zener+resistor (caso de ser muy pocos mA) hasta una pequeña SMPS auto-oscilante de componentes de fácil adquisición (si realmente requiere los 500mA).
Saludos!


----------



## josemaX (Oct 30, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> pero eso es demasiado, tener en cuenta que necesita 12VDC a 500mA, es decir 6W para que una fuente de  200W????



Si, pero es la única opción 100V DC -> 12V DC

Nota que todas las opciones que dices de alimentadores de DVD y PC son para AC como te ha dicho 2M, se necesita que sea DC-DC


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 30, 2017)

josemaX dijo:


> Si, pero es la única opción 100V DC -> 12V DC
> 
> Nota que todas las opciones que dices de alimentadores de DVD y PC son para AC como te ha dicho 2M, se necesita que sea DC-DC



Aveces es posible con fuentes SMPS del tipo DVD que no traen doblador de tensión; las cuales, después del puente de diodos son sencillamente DC.


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 30, 2017)

Un Royer con irfp460n  dimensionado para alto voltaje y baja corriente, y secundario de 20vdc + regulador 7812...
o bien bajas fon R y Zener para alimentar el ir2153, 2 Mosfets, trafo... rectificacion filtrado....
podes agregarle un bobinado extra para obtener 300vdc y poder alimentar aparatos como cargadore celular y notebook, compu, luces a 220vac tv?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 30, 2017)

josemaX dijo:


> Si, pero es la única opción 100V DC -> 12V DC
> 
> Nota que todas las opciones que dices de alimentadores de DVD y PC son para AC como te ha dicho 2M, se necesita que sea DC-DC


No es la única opción, leiste lo que le aconseje sobre fuentes que ya vienen echas? esas estan en el rango que necesitan y aún hay más
Se puede utilzar un TOP2XX, y si entra a la web de Power Integration, hay muchas soluciones y tampoco acaban aquí...
Con el MC34063 también se puede hacer a muy bajo costo y muy pocos componentes
y hay más....
En la web de Linear Tecnology podes encontrar cosas como estas





También esta el LT8631, el LM5008  hay una variedad inmensa de soluciones a bajo costo
Este es más sencillo que el anterior


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 30, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummm Gudino , las fuentes de PC llevan en la entrada un doblador de tensión para 110 V , y los dobladores sólo funcionan con alterna



Es verdad, habrá que ver un modelo exclusivo de 120Vac.


----------



## Oufes (Nov 1, 2017)

Una alternativa barata seria una fuente de celular
de 5v 1a, y a la salida le pones un doblador de tension

Si no funciona en un sentido, le inviertes las conexiones
de entrada, y si asi sigue sin funcionar, la desarmas y
le quitas el rectificador de entrada


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 1, 2017)

oscdft1 dijo:


> Una alternativa barata seria una fuente de celular
> de 5v 1a, y a la salida le pones un doblador de tension
> 
> Si no funciona en un sentido, le inviertes las conexiones
> ...



Mejor una fuente SMPS (tipo adaptador) barata de 12V a 500mA, se evita el doblador. La duda es si funciona desde 100VDC. 







Y lo de las conexiones de entrada no importa la polaridad, siempre debería funcionar; ya que la corriente usaría solo dos diodos del puente si se energiza con DC.

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 1, 2017)

para que pueda funcionar con 100VDC implica que debe ser una fuente que va desde 70VAC a 250VAC y eso no existe en el mercado.
No es ninguna solución


----------



## Scooter (Nov 3, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> para que pueda funcionar con 100VDC implica que debe ser una fuente que va desde 70VAC a 250VAC y eso no existe en el mercado.
> No es ninguna solución


Existir existen, otra cosa es que sean caras o difíciles de encontrar.
Recuerdo que el cargador de mi Palm tungsten E2 era de 60 a 240V ac o dc


----------



## jesuslcclj10 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hola buenas noches, soy nuevo en este servidor.
  De antemano les agradezco a los que se han interesado en ayudarme en mi problema.
  Es para alimentar 12 indicadores de proceso digitales, los cuales se alimentan a 9 vcd, pero como se los he mencionado solo pasa una linea de 100 vcd que va a un motor de cd.
  Es una grúa viajera pequeña, como se desconecta al subir y se conecta al bajar para alimentar a los motores de CD que se encuentran en los módulos transportados por la grúa, me es difícil poner un segundo cable a 110 vca (el cual tendría que instalar desde fuera de la sala de proceso), para una fuente 120 vca a 12 vcd. Ademas que la conexión del motor es de forma manual y con esto se tendría que conectar y desconectar 2 cables a la vez.
  Es pero la explicación les ilustre la problemática que pretendo me ayuden a resolver.
  Me han dado muy buenas alternativas, las cuales realizare en breve, gracias a todos por la ayuda.
  Estamos en contacto, bye.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 11, 2017)

Hola, ahora que hay más detalles al respecto, seguramente, esos 100VDC provienen de un arrays de baterías, si es así, es cuestion de tomar la tensión entre dos puntos, que haya 12 VDC. y listo.


----------



## zonosfera (Nov 11, 2017)

Se entiende, pero por lo que se puede leer, no quiere poner otro cable...



jesuslcclj10 dijo:


> me es difícil poner un segundo cable a 110 vca (el cual tendría que instalar desde fuera de la sala de proceso), para una fuente 120 vca a 12 vcd.



Saludos...


----------



## savad (Nov 15, 2017)

Lo mas sencillo una fuente switcheda (buck) ...hay varios diseños e información aqui en el foro bajo fuentes de alimentación. Alta eficiencia , pequeñas en tamaño y las puedes hacer y diseñar tu mismo. En caso de urgencia ...las compras o adaptas una para tus necesidades (Un buen recurso son las fuentes para USB de cuadrito, muy baratas y faciles de modificar a tus necesidades).


----------



## peperc (Nov 15, 2017)

lo mas sencillo es que primero se fije en comercios, o incluso en la web de su pais.
dice seer de USA.

por ejemplo:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-643647971-arduino-fuente-110v-220v-aislada-switching-9v-450ma-mona-_JM_

ustedes saben mas que yo , que no se nada de estas fuentes, pero quizas este tipo de fuentes le va perfecto entrar con CC .
solo que no lo anuncian , por que en general todos la usan con ca.
pero si ya arranca con un puente de diodos, posiblemente sea tanto para cc como para ca.

hay tanto en el mercado que uno ni cuenta se da.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 15, 2017)

Hola a todos , yo buscaria por un Toca DVD ya sin uso ( laser estropiado) , sacaria su fuente y alimentaria directamente por  lo capacitor electrolitico (ese generalmente de 47 a 100uF X 400V) con los 100Vdc disponible y es possible sacar los 12V deseados en la salida .
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Viberca (Feb 4, 2019)

Hola! Necesito reducir la tensión después del rectificador, de 200Vdc a 100Vdc, que es la tensión que me van a consumir un sistema lineal de 20 Leds en serie. Con un divisor de tensión no me sirve, debido a que la potencia en cada resistencia es muy alta, y tendría que emplear unas resistencias de unos 10W que son enormes. El valor de las resistencias no puede ser muy alto, porque sino me limita mucho la corriente, y necesito que mínimo me lleguen 100mA a la serie Led para que puedan funcionar. Por ese motivo el divisor está descartado. Alguna otra solución que no implique un diseño extenso? ya que las dimensiones de la PCB son muy concretas y reducidas.

Gracias de antemano

Saludos a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2019)

Por que mejor no lees un poco en el Foro  ! 

A los leds NUNCA se les regula el voltaje sino la corriente  !


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2019)

Viberca dijo:


> Hola! Necesito reducir la tensión después del rectificador, de 200Vdc a 100Vdc, que es la tensión que me van a consumir un sistema lineal de 20 Leds en serie. Con un divisor de tensión no me sirve, debido a que la potencia en cada resistencia es muy alta, y tendría que emplear unas resistencias de unos 10W que son enormes. El valor de las resistencias no puede ser muy alto, porque sino me limita mucho la corriente, y necesito que mínimo me lleguen 100mA a la serie Led para que puedan funcionar. Por ese motivo el divisor está descartado. Alguna otra solución que no implique un diseño extenso? ya que las dimensiones de la PCB son muy concretas y reducidas.
> 
> Gracias de antemano
> 
> Saludos a todos.


¿ De donde provienen los 200Vcc ?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 4, 2019)

Eso mismo pregunte en el post original pero movieron la consulta, y eliminaron precisamente esa misma pregunta.
El forista alcanzo a responder a que me refería.

Nos referimos de donde tomas la tensión alterna, de un transformador o cual es la fuente que estas utilizando


----------



## Viberca (Feb 4, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Eso mismo pregunte en el post original pero movieron la consulta, y eliminaron precisamente esa misma pregunta.
> El forista alcanzo a responder a que me refería.
> 
> Nos referimos de donde tomas la tensión alterna, de un transformador o cual es la fuente que estas utilizando


directamente de la red, a 230Vac


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2019)

El tema de leds a 220 V ya existe , por que no lo lees ?


----------



## megatecpower (Ago 25, 2019)

Hola , leí los comentarios , pero igual comento mi problema.Tengo una batería de litio de 60VDC  usada en vehículos eléctricos como scooter,motos eléctricas,etc. La misma quiero utilizar para alimentar a un motor de corriente continua de campo bobinado con escobillas de 60VDC, es decir para un pequeño karting . El problema es que en la etapa de control ,utilizo componentes que trabajan con 5VDC como microcontroladores, y no encuentro como reducir esos 60VDC de la bateria de Litio a 5VDC. Se agradece sus comentarios.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 25, 2019)

Ahora no recuerdo la referencia pero hay reguladores conmutados para esas tensiones.
Si no te quieres complicar, es probable que un alimentador de teléfono de los normales de enchufe USB funcione sin más.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> es probable que un alimentador de teléfono de los normales de enchufe USB funcione sin más


 
 ¿ Los de 12V a 5V usado en 60V ? 



megatecpower dijo:


> es decir para un pequeño karting


----------



## analogico (Ago 25, 2019)

megatecpower dijo:


> Hola , leí los comentarios , pero igual comento mi problema.Tengo una batería de litio de 60VDC  usada en vehículos eléctricos como scooter,motos eléctricas,etc. La misma quiero utilizar para alimentar a un motor de corriente continua de campo bobinado con escobillas de 60VDC, es decir para un pequeño karting . El problema es que en la etapa de control ,utilizo componentes que trabajan con 5VDC como microcontroladores, y no encuentro como reducir esos 60VDC de la bateria de Litio a 5VDC. Se agradece sus comentarios.



buscalo por "DC/DC Converter"


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Los de 12V a 5V usado en 60V ?


Los de 110Vac o 230Vac den 5V
LM2576HVT
El no HV va de 30V a 5V
Este admite hasta 70, creo. Busca el datasheet y lo lees.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2019)

https://datasheet.octopart.com/LM2576HVT-ADJ/LB03-National-Semiconductor-datasheet-8442442.pdf

Ya no podía editar el post anterior.


----------



## megatecpower (Ago 26, 2019)

puede tener una fuente separada para control y otra para potencia?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2019)

También, incluso un powerbank o semejante. El control precisa una batería pequeña.


----------



## lya18 (Jun 29, 2020)

Hola, igual tuve el detalle de reducir 80vdc-110vdc a 12v. Les explico:soy feriante y tengo el juego de carros chocones o coches de choque, estos carros o coches tienen un motor que funcionan a 100vdc para su desplazamiento. Ese voltaje se obtiene negativo del piso y positivo de la tela, malla o cielo, y proviene de un convertidor que se alimenta de 220vac con una salida de 80vdc-110vdc. Se preguntaran por qué el voltaje variable? en la salida hay 5 terminales, una terminal es negativo y la 4 restantes son positivo, de las cuatro positivo la 1er terminal da 80v, la 2da 90v, la 3er 100 y la 4ta 110v. (se asemeja a una soldadora de electrodo de transformador)
Dependiendo a que voltaje de salida se conecte es la velocidad de desplazamiento de los coches, su iluminación era de 4bombillas de filamento de 24v cada una conectadas en serie, pero cuando entró esto de los leds de colores, pixeles, rgb etc. 
Quise saber como reducir ese voltaje a 12v para poder instalar ese tipos de leds a los carros chocones, me recomendaron con una fuente de PC al conectarla se reventaron los diodos rectificadores los quité y conecté negativo con negativo y positivo con + del voltaje proveniente del convertidor y la fuente si arrancó pero su vida de funcionamiento duró pocp. hice pruebas con otras fuentes de pc conectando directo sin quitar el puente rectificador en una si me funcionó pero al desconectar y al volver a conectar ésta ya no encendia hice varias pruebas con las fuentes de PC diferentes marcas y modelos, no me convencierón.
En esta cuarentena pedí a china unos convertidores de 48v-120v a 12v 15A, estab emocionado porque pensé que me servirían muy bien, si me llegarón pero cuando conecté uno a tal voltaje éste reventó por dentro lo abrí y me dí cuenta que en la tarjeta trae impreso el voltaje con el que trabaja realmente y este era de 24v-72v a 12v 3A no como su etiqueta de la carcasa. Me decepcionó mucho.
En estos días me puse hacer unas pruebas con unos adaptadores de un modem y de una laptop que los tenía guardados sin uso, el del modem su entrada dice 100v-240v salida 12v lo conecte a un driver de una lampara tubo led que da una salida de 128v y si funcionó, al igual con el adaptador de laptop que funciona con una entrada de 100v-240v con una salida de 18.5v. hice esas pruebas con ese led driver y tambien hice unas pruevas con un voltaje menor con una soldadora inversora les muestro las fotos, ahora falta hacer las pruebas en el conveertidor pero como estamos en cuarentena el negocio esta parado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2020)

Y por que no usar directamente lámparas led comerciales de 110Vac ?





__





						led dicroica 110v - Google Search
					





					www.google.com.ar


----------



## lya18 (Jun 30, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y por que no usar directamente lámparas led comerciales de 110Vac ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo consideré hace tiempo, pero está elevado el costo de esas lámparas, además de ser de un sólo color. Bajar a 12v es para instalar LED programable como en este vídeo 



Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 30, 2020)

Yo buscaría un conversor DC-DC el problema es que por encima de 30V ya empieza a complicarse encontrarlos, y por encima de 70 mucho mas,.

Si encuentras algo con aislamiento mucho mejor, a la hora de realizar el mantenimiento estarás mucho mas tranquilo.

En principio las fuentes conmutadas "normales" deberían de funcionar, sería cuestión de ir probando modelos hasta que des con una que funcione de manera confiable.


----------



## lya18 (Jun 30, 2020)

Hola Scooter, en el 2do msj anterior explico lo de los convertidores dc-dc que pude conseguir y lo que me sucedió. También en ese msj expliqué y comparto unas fotos de algunas pruebas con diferentes voltajes y con diferentes adaptadores switching que funcionaron sin problema.




Comparto este otro vídeo, en el coche rojo veran una tira led preprogramada instalada al rededor que funciona por medio de una fuente de PC que le instalé. Pero si vida útil fue de 3 a 4 meses, creo que es porque esas fuentes son delicadas y al ir en un carro de choque recibe golpes, también está el detalle del exceso de polvo, cortes de voltaje al momento de chocar, etc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2020)

Bueno , pero es parte del negocio , se gana y se pierde.

Las fuentes de PC usadas y andando son muy muy baratas.


----------



## lya18 (Jun 30, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bueno , pero es parte del negocio , se gana y se pierde.
> 
> Las fuentes de PC usadas y andando son muy muy baratas.


Así es DOSMETROS.
Gracias por las sugerencias a todos, ahora que se reactiven los negocios y nos dejen trabajar seguiré haciendo pruebas y ya les comentaré.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 30, 2020)

No veo porque una fuente comercial de entrada 110-240VAC a 12V funcione correctamente
quizás tengas que poner a la entrada de la fuente un diodo machazo en inversa por los picos de los motores que es seguro de por que se destruyen los diodos


----------



## lya18 (Abr 22, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> No veo porque una fuente comercial de entrada 110-240VAC a 12V funcione correctamente
> quizás tengas que poner a la entrada de la fuente un diodo machazo en inversa por los picos de los motores que es seguro de por que se destruyen los diodos


Hola!! Conecté una fuente de un módem wifi y si funcionó, cómo dices, también funciona con Vdc
Utilicé una fuente como el de la foto 
Y éste es el efecto deseado 








						BumperCar con LEDs programables
					

BumperCar con LEDs programables a 12v y controlador preprogramado




					youtube.com


----------



## capitanp (Abr 22, 2021)

De naada


----------



## lya18 (Abr 25, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> De naada
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 266318


Gracias!!!

Otra consulta no sé si sea correcto preguntar aquí, puedo conectar en paralelo las salidas de dos o 3 fuentes para aumentar la corriente? 
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 25, 2021)

lya18 dijo:


> Gracias!!!
> 
> Otra consulta no sé si sea correcto preguntar aquí, puedo conectar en paralelo las salidas de dos o 3 fuentes para aumentar la corriente?
> Saludos cordiales.


Cuanto Amper te interesa conseguir?


----------



## capitanp (Abr 25, 2021)

lya18 dijo:


> Gracias!!!
> 
> Otra consulta no sé si sea correcto preguntar aquí, puedo conectar en paralelo las salidas de dos o 3 fuentes para aumentar la corriente?
> Saludos cordiales.



No se si seria conveniente porque todas las fuentes conmutadas no arrancan al mismo tiempo, puede llegar el caso que al inicio solo una fuente intente soportar toda la carga, la mejor opción es probar a lo sumo no te van a arrancar por cortocircuito


----------



## Scooter (Abr 26, 2021)

¿Y no sería mejor partir en dos o en tres las tiras de leds, una por fuente?


----------



## lya18 (Abr 26, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Cuanto Amper te interesa conseguir?


5A
Saludos


capitanp dijo:


> No se si seria conveniente porque todas las fuentes conmutadas no arrancan al mismo tiempo, puede llegar el caso que al inicio solo una fuente intente soportar toda la carga, la mejor opción es probar a lo sumo no te van a arrancar por cortocircuito


Gracias por el dato, voy hacer la prueba cuando me lleguen las fuentes y los LEDs, comento que pasó.
Saludos.


Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y no sería mejor partir en dos o en tres las tiras de leds, una por fuente?


Es lo que pensé, igual voy hacer pruebas y les comento como me fue. Gracias por los datos compañeros me han servido mucho de ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 26, 2021)

Hola.

Pon un diodo en la salida de cada fuente y las pones en paralelo.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 26, 2021)

lya18 dijo:


> Gracias por el dato, voy hacer la prueba cuando me lleguen las fuentes y los LEDs, comento que pasó.
> Saludos.


Pero los leds vienen con su propia fuente....  no entiendo por que no la usas.. una imagen de esa fuente.. gracias


----------



## lya18 (Abr 26, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Pero los leds vienen con su propia fuente....  no entiendo por que no la usas.. una imagen de esa fuente.. gracias


Hola, son módulos leds, vienen sin fuente, esos LEDs compro dependiendo el presupuesto y la cantidad a ocupar. Son éstos

Y las fuentes que tengo y me funcionaron bien con el voltaje de 100vdc son éstas.

Saludos.


elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Pon un diodo en la salida de cada fuente y las pones en paralelo.
> 
> ...


Gracias elaficionado, que dios sería?
Saludos.


lya18 dijo:


> Hola, son módulos leds, vienen sin fuente, esos LEDs compro dependiendo el presupuesto y la cantidad a ocupar. Son éstos
> 
> Y las fuentes que tengo y me funcionaron bien con el voltaje de 100vdc son éstas.
> 
> ...


Quise decir diodo.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 26, 2021)

lya18 dijo:


> Hola, son módulos leds, vienen sin fuente, esos LEDs compro dependiendo el presupuesto y la cantidad a ocupar. Son éstos


Pero mas que poner varias fuentes... pones una fuente de 5Amper y listo
A la vuelta de mi casa en feria las pulgas osea cachureos venden fuentes para tiras de led de 6Amper... no entiendo por que no compras eso.. y te olvidas de poner varias fuentes








						12V 6A 72W AC to DC Adapter Power Supply  for 5050 Flexible LED Light Strip 3528  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 12V 6A 72W AC to DC Adapter Power Supply  for 5050 Flexible LED Light Strip 3528 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## lya18 (Abr 26, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Pero mas que poner varias fuentes... pones una fuente de 5Amper y listo


Lo decía porque ya tengo esas fuentes de 2A, pero igual voy a pedir una de 6A. También pregunté, porque en tres fuentes de 2a el costo es de 6 dólares y la fuente de 6A es de 20 dólares. No por cuestión de capricho😁si no que ya tengo algunas fuentes y por costo👌
Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Abr 26, 2021)

prueba una fuente ATX de 110V
esa deberia dar mas de 10A


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 26, 2021)

lya18 dijo:


> Lo decía porque ya tengo esas fuentes de 2A, pero igual voy a pedir una de 6A. También pregunté, porque en tres fuentes de 2a el costo es de 6 dólares y la fuente de 6A es de 20 dólares. No por cuestión de capricho😁si no que ya tengo algunas fuentes y por costo👌
> Saludos.


Esas fuentes salen por 5 dolares a 10dolares nuevas....
Anda a la tienda electrónica donde venden tiras de led...  ahora si vas a las pulgas o cachureos te sale por 1 dolar... yo compro fuentes por montón y baratas


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 26, 2021)

Hola.

Usa 1N540X,   X=0,1.2.3.4.5.6.7

Es un diodo que soporta hasta 3A.


Chao.
elaficionado.

Cometí un error que ya corregí.
Puse 1N500X, y debí poner 1N540X


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2021)

Mas facil encontrarlo cómo 1N540X


----------



## lya18 (Abr 28, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Esas fuentes salen por 5 dolares a 10dolares nuevas....
> Anda a la tienda electrónica donde venden tiras de led...  ahora si vas a las pulgas o cachureos te sale por 1 dolar... yo compro fuentes por montón y baratas


En la zona dónde vivo( el sur de México) no se encuentra mucho de electrónica, lo pido por ML y le vuelvo a comentar la fuente de 6A está 18 dólares, ya la encontré ahí a ver si en 15 días pido una para verificar que funcione correctamente como lo hizo la fuente Huawei de 2a, que por cierto ya tengo varias de esas fuentes. Saludos cordiales.


elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Usa 1N540X,   X=0,1.2.3.4.5.6.7
> 
> ...


Gracias elaficionado, voy a tratar de conseguirlos y hacer las pruebas. El diodo lo pongo en la salida +? Saludos cordiales.


analogico dijo:


> prueba una fuente ATX de 110V
> esa deberia dar mas de 10A


Hola! Gracias por el dato, ya en mensajes anteriores habían sugerido poner una ATX y probé con una, compartí el link de YouTube como se mira, pero me duró un mes, quizás porque es más delicada y en éste tipo de uso que le estoy dando hay vibraciones fuertes,  golpes y mucho polvo. Saludos cordiales


----------

